# A Hello From East Anglia Uk



## shoerepairer.info

Hi Everyone

My Name is Lee & I run a forum myself for the shoe repair industry. I have found myself here because not only do I do shoe repairs, engraving & key cutting but I also do watch repairs.

One of my forum members has asked me to do a repair to his Oris watch & I can't get the parts so am hoping a post in the wanted section "may" turn up an answer.

I know from experience how powerful forums can be at finding the unexpected answer! so I'm now off to the wanted section to make my topic, wish me luck!

Lee Ffrench


----------



## michaelh

Welcome


----------



## thunderbolt

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## shoerepairer.info

I'm about to show my ignorance whats a M.U.F.F  (incoming!)


----------



## thunderbolt

shoerepairer.info said:


> I'm about to show my ignorance whats a M.U.F.F  (incoming!)


Not what you're thinking.









:lol:

Can't remember the exact meaning, but it's to do with owning a Seiko Monster.


----------



## David P

shoerepairer.info said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My Name is Lee & I run a forum myself for the shoe repair industry. I have found myself here because not only do I do shoe repairs, engraving & key cutting but I also do watch repairs.
> 
> One of my forum members has asked me to do a repair to his Oris watch & I can't get the parts so am hoping a post in the wanted section "may" turn up an answer.
> 
> I know from experience how powerful forums can be at finding the unexpected answer! so I'm now off to the wanted section to make my topic, wish me luck!
> 
> Lee Ffrench


Hi Lee welcome from Australia!

David P


----------



## shoerepairer.info

I see from your signature thunderbolt you describe yourself as a watchoholic. This is something I am beginning to become! my interest started about 5 years ago when like so many in my industry I begun replacing watch batteries. But I quickly progressed to replacing movements, glass & repairs.

I gained experience & then more recently moved onto mechanical watch repairs, these I love the engineering just amazes me every time I work on one.

Although on a modest income myself I find myself with a small collection of entry level premium watch makers watches & am hooked! I wonder where the next 5 years will take me!

Lee


----------



## mattbeef

Welcome to RLT mate


----------



## seikology

shoerepairer.info said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My Name is Lee & I run a forum myself for the shoe repair industry. I have found myself here because not only do I do shoe repairs, engraving & key cutting but I also do watch repairs.
> 
> One of my forum members has asked me to do a repair to his Oris watch & I can't get the parts so am hoping a post in the wanted section "may" turn up an answer.
> 
> I know from experience how powerful forums can be at finding the unexpected answer! so I'm now off to the wanted section to make my topic, wish me luck!
> 
> Lee Ffrench


hi lee , im in 'east anglia' myself, welcome to rlt! :rltb:


----------



## thunderbolt

shoerepairer.info said:


> I see from your signature thunderbolt you describe yourself as a watchoholic. This is something I am beginning to become! my interest started about 5 years ago when like so many in my industry I begun replacing watch batteries. But I quickly progressed to replacing movements, glass & repairs.
> 
> I gained experience & then more recently moved onto mechanical watch repairs, these I love the engineering just amazes me every time I work on one.
> 
> Although on a modest income myself I find myself with a small collection of entry level premium watch makers watches & am hooked! I wonder where the next 5 years will take me!
> 
> Lee


Once the bug has gotten hold, then there's no turning back. :lol:

My experience of watch repairs stretches to changing batteries and straps. 

Look forward to seeing some pics of your collection.


----------



## Bri

shoerepairer.info said:


> I see from your signature thunderbolt you describe yourself as a watchoholic. This is something I am beginning to become! my interest started about 5 years ago when like so many in my industry I begun replacing watch batteries. But I quickly progressed to replacing movements, glass & repairs.
> 
> I gained experience & then more recently moved onto mechanical watch repairs, these I love the engineering just amazes me every time I work on one.
> 
> Although on a modest income myself I find myself with a small collection of entry level premium watch makers watches & am hooked! I wonder where the next 5 years will take me!
> 
> Lee


I wonder where the next 5 years will take me!

Broke if my experience is anything to go by


----------



## Robin S

Welcome Lee from another East Anglian. Nicely put together website you have there btw.


----------



## Guest

:rltb: Welcome mate


----------



## shoerepairer.info

thunderbolt said:


> Look forward to seeing some pics of your collection.


As I said before, I'm very much at entry level watches, I would rather own a basic good watch than a good basic watch!

I don't want to put my collection on the internet but this one is my "special" one, its the watch I wear daily & despite its low status in my collection it holds high as my favorite. the reason is because it has a story.


1. It was my first Rolex
2. Its a 1969 (the year I was born & took a time to find!)
3. I brought it from a dealer in Germany & it made it my first Euro purchase!

Mind you it arrived with the hands not on in the right place!









The only draw back with this watch is because its not got the more modern sapphire crystal I do have to keep polishing scratches out of it! but then I will keep wearing it! 










1969 Rolex Oysterdate.



Robin S said:


> Welcome Lee from another East Anglian. Nicely put together website you have there btw.


Thank you!

Lee


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to RLT Lee, we seem to have quite a few East Anglians in our midst now 

Your Rolex is very nice, acrylic crystals are so much nicer than saphire


----------



## shoerepairer.info

jasonm said:


> Your Rolex is very nice, acrylic crystals are so much nicer than saphire










I do get some satisfaction when I polish a scratch out of it!

At least this threads going smoothly, I seam to be causing a stir over here! hopefully this topic will show the assassins I'm OK really!









Lee


----------



## jasonm

I know Lee, Im contemplating a reply 

I think your doing fine, hang in there and we will all laugh about it soon


----------



## shoerepairer.info

jasonm said:


> Im contemplating a reply


Dive on in there, I have broad shoulders !

Lee


----------



## jasonm

I can tell


----------



## shoerepairer.info

jasonm said:


> I can tell


I have read your reply over there! I ain't gona comment on the topic anymore. But I can see why your a moderator & not "just" a member. a very well engineered reply, a credit to your skills.

Lee


----------



## mjolnir

Thought i'd say hi Lee,

I don't think it matters if you kick up a fuss occasionally. It's just the Internet 

Your Rolex looks great btw. Acrylic crystals rock :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

shoerepairer.info said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Rolex is very nice, acrylic crystals are so much nicer than saphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do get some satisfaction when I polish a scratch out of it!
> 
> At least this threads going smoothly, I seam to be causing a stir over here! hopefully this topic will show the assassins I'm OK really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

ASSASSIN, crim, law. An assassin is one who attacks another either traitorously, or with the advantage of arms or place) or of a number of persons who support him, and kills his victim. This being done with malice, aforethought, is murder. The term assassin is but little used in the common law, it is borrowed from the civil law.

There can be a feeling of not belonging when first joinning a new forum especially one well etablished Lee ,however dont

waste time worrying what others will think of your comment before you post and i believe its okay for cobblers to have feelings too :thumbup: :hammer: see we all take the piss in good time and mean no offence :rltb:


----------



## shoerepairer.info

Timetraveller said:


> dont waste time worrying what others will think of your comment before you post


Don't worry there! as is often the case with newbies, my replies where jumped upon. I new this would happen but still wanted to get my point across for possible discussion. I don't worry about what other think & do respect that the board has a history of dedicated members who are here for the greater good.

One point was missed in the other topic which maybe you could answer. Is there a topic or link to a terms & conditions type page, that maybe explains the things newbies can & can't do (such as the 50 post rule), the rankings system, who owns & runs the site & who the moderators are etc?

Thanks you all for your kind welcomes.

Lee


----------



## Guest

shoerepairer.info said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont waste time worrying what others will think of your comment before you post
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry there! as is often the case with newbies, my replies where jumped upon. I new this would happen but still wanted to get my point across for possible discussion. I don't worry about what other think & do respect that the board has a history of dedicated members who are here for the greater good.
> 
> One point was missed in the other topic which maybe you could answer. Is there a topic or link to a terms & conditions type page, that maybe explains the things newbies can & can't do (such as the 50 post rule), the rankings system, who owns & runs the site & who the moderators are etc?
> 
> Thanks you all for your kind welcomes.
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

Roy L. Taylor runs the site ,if you look at the top of the page see -My assistant for list of Moderators.

Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted.

If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.

If any post causes any offence to any members race or religion then it will be deleted.

The Sales Forum :

Dealers are not allowed to post in the sales forum at all.

Posts may be removed or edited at Admin's discretion.

Posts may only be made by members who Post Regularly in the other forums. It is not a free selling place. If you do not wish to contribute but just wish to sell items then please use Ebay.

Items offered for sale in the sales section MUST have a price. If you do not know how much you want for it then it cannot go here.

If no price is stated then the post will be deleted.

Items for sale must only be offered in the sales section and not in any other forum.

50 post rule set to weed out wrong ens ie dealers ,a forum member is expected to contribute now and then and building up the 50 posts gives a good indication the new members worthy to a bloody good forum .

Any futher info Mods will help mate

cheers Tony


----------



## shoerepairer.info

Timetraveller said:


> Any futher info Mods will help mate
> 
> cheers Tony


Now thats a quality reply! it seams there isn't a dedicated topic for newbies to read. the mods should copy & paste your reply & make it an announcement in this "introduce yourself" section. NO newbies a mind reader!

Timetraveller









:rltb: *ROCKS*

Lee


----------



## PhilM

Late entry but welcome to the forum


----------



## shoerepairer.info

PhilM said:


> Late entry but welcome to the forum


Better late than never! good to be here, I have spent the last two days reading! although I haven't had a lot to answer to yet :huh:

Lee


----------



## PhilM

shoerepairer.info said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late entry but welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never! good to be here, I have spent the last two days reading! although I haven't had a lot to answer to yet :huh:
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

Not you, my reply :lol:


----------



## shoerepairer.info

As you say

A day without laughter is a day wasted.



Lee


----------



## shoerepairer.info

would I also be right in thinking newbies, can't look at profiles or add images to their signature for a limited time as well?

Lee


----------



## PhilM

Yeah I'm pretty sure you can't look at profiles until your 50th post, however not to sure what you mean about images being added to peoples signatures


----------



## shoerepairer.info

PhilM said:


> however not to sure what you mean about images being added to peoples signatures


When I go to My Controls/Edit Signature & Click the insert image button, I add an images URL, click Update my Signature & all that shows in my â€œliveâ€ signature is the code.

Example:



Code:


[img=http://www.cobb-lees.com/cam.jpg]

 the image cam.jpg is a 158pix x 118pix jpeg?

Lee


----------



## jasonm

Not sure about the profile views to be honest, but I dont think anyone can add images to sigs ......

I imagine its the same controls that dont allow a direct clickable link in the signatures either....


----------



## mrteatime

do you mean to have pictures under your signiture?


----------



## shoerepairer.info

mrteatime said:


> do you mean to have pictures under your signiture?


Not under it but in it! I have a webcam signature that I use on other forums, so people can see me going about my daily business the images is updated when the page reloads, as my cam sends it to my server as a jpeg.

I am currently using it here as my avatar but its very small! you will notice I have just put a red shoe on top off my machine & switched it off to show you what I mean about it updates itself. I will switch it on again tomorrow!

Lee

here's the full size


----------



## mrteatime

shoerepairer.info said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean to have pictures under your signiture?
> 
> 
> 
> Not under it but in it! I have a webcam signature that I use on other forums, so people can see me going about my daily business the images is updated when the page reloads, as my cam sends it to my server as a jpeg.
> 
> I am currently using it here as my avatar but its very small! you will notice I have just put a red shoe on top off my machine & switched it off to show you what I mean about it updates itself. I will switch it on again tomorrow!
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

ahh i see.....eeerrrr, why do you want people to see you about your buisness? :lol:


----------



## shoerepairer.info

mrteatime said:


> ahh i see.....eeerrrr, why do you want people to see you about your buisness? :lol:


Because its not a static avatar & its not an animated gif, you won't see many cams! I'm a cobbler by trade & have nothing to hide! it adds a bit of interest.

This is now the most replied to â€œIntroduce yourselfâ€ topic on the forum!

Nice to have had a good conversation so early on. I will now have to try & engage with the rest of the site!

It seams I have created two of the busiest topics this week & both have nothing to do with the content of the site! 

Lee


----------



## shoerepairer.info

Hay Potz

I think you miss interpreted me over on "that" other topic, I sensed a bit of Negative calmer! My forum police comment was meant as a light hearted remark, it wasn't directed at you!

Good debates are what forums are all about in my view. Its a pitty, to many topics are shot down sometimes, but thats etiquette!

I must not break the rules

I must not break the rules

I must not bre....................

Back of the class for me. :bb:

Any how nice to see you breaking the ice with me here!

Lee


----------

